# What Happens When A Stihlhead Runs A Hot Rod Husqvarna???????



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Well fellers, most of us know how it is. Some Husqvarna saws are just bad ass.....the 395XP is one of those saws. This is about a Stihl lover that ran a 395XP and was most impressed. 

He was sure that the MS441 and MS261 were the only saws he needed.......until this 395XP landed in his lap. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Aug 16, 2012)

only a nine....weak:msp_razz:

btw you get that disc in the mail yet?


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 16, 2012)

Randy, I swear you are a temptatious devil!:hmm3grin2orange:

Al.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 16, 2012)

Rolltide??


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Why the hell would he let a hick like you hack that beautiful thing up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

I like working on new saws. 





















Compressions a little low........we'll fix that. 











Somebody stole the dang screen........ David!!!!!!!!!! You need that in there to keep the bugs out!!!!!!


----------



## promac850 (Aug 16, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well fellers, most of us know how it is. Some Husqvarna saws are just bad ass.....the 395XP is one of those saws. This is about a Stihl lover that ran a 395XP and was most impressed.
> 
> He was sure that the MS441 and MS261 were the only saws he needed.......until this 395XP landed in his lap. :hmm3grin2orange:



That would be the First step in recovery from the diease..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

young said:


> only a nine....weak:msp_razz:
> 
> btw you get that disc in the mail yet?



We don't want the youngen injuring himself. :msp_unsure:

Yeah I got it.........You is Da Man. 



Nardoo said:


> Randy, I swear you are a temptatious devil!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Al.



I know........Right????? :msp_tongue:



mtrees said:


> Rolltide??



Who else would jump ship that quick????? :msp_ohmy:



rolltide said:


> Why the hell would he let a hick like you hack that beautiful thing up.:hmm3grin2orange:



A hick huh???????

I'll show you a damn hick!!!!! :angry2:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm getting goosebumps?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We don't want the youngen injuring himself. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Yeah I got it.........You is Da Man.
> 
> ...


jump ship huh, just don't tell any of my customers.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a Stihlhead and I've run ported Stihls, Husqvarnas, Jonsereds and Dolmars. They all kick ass. 

All this #### about brand vs brand is just bland.

Yawn.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I'm a Stihlhead and I've run ported Stihls, Husqvarnas, Jonsereds and Dolmars. They all kick ass.
> 
> All this #### about brand vs brand is just bland.
> 
> Yawn.



World peace among chainsaw lovers


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We don't want the youngen injuring himself. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Yeah I got it.........You is Da Man.
> 
> ...



tn hick,,hick,,hick


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

You have to love the design of these saws.....






The whole woks is off just like that.






That's a piston...... 






The 395 has the ring locating pins in a great place. No worrying about hanging a ring in a upper transfer after widening them. 






That's a jug.....






Them's too little. We can fix that too.






Yep....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I'm a Stihlhead and I've run ported Stihls, Husqvarnas, Jonsereds and Dolmars. They all kick ass.
> 
> All this #### about brand vs brand is just bland.
> 
> Yawn.



Just adding the "spice" :msp_wink:



rolltide said:


> World peace among chainsaw lovers



What's Whirled Peas?????  



o8f150 said:


> tn hick,,hick,,hick



Go back to yer snackies Scott. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2012)

rolltide said:


> World peace among chainsaw lovers



Naw. The RepubliBloods and the DemoCrips will never let their guard down. Snipe, snipe, snipe. 

Real guys with their feet on the ground and their saws in the wood know brand doesn't matter near as much as technique and maintenance. 

Oh wait. I get it. Mastermind was just wantin' to promote his business with this thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Stock.......yawn......
















Now we are getting somewhere......a little off the top???? 






That sure shrunk the combustion chamber.....huh?






Now to set the squish.....






Then to cut and re-bevel the cylinder inset. 






That's it for the machine work on the jug.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Stock.......yawn......



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Im sitting here rocking back and forth.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

There are alot of people looking at my poor naked saw:msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Checking the squish above the pin.....







Yep, it squished it. 






.024






Here's the uppers about done. Check out how small the entrance to the transfers are.






This transfer entrance is about roughed in.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Welp, here what it looks like after running it through the grinder a few times.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Tomorrow we will look at muffler welding........and stuff. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

A grinder huh?


----------



## deye223 (Aug 16, 2012)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMopcorn:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2012)

And here I read the title of this thread and decided to respond to it as though it was on point.

What a dumb #### I am. :msp_rolleyes:

Carry on, and continued kudos to Randy for his full disclosure on methods!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

I wont be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I wont be able to sleep tonight.



Sounds like a personal problem to me.   

Honestly, when you send your saw off to one of the great porters on AS, you can sleep like a baby, knowing your saw will come back dead-solid-perfect. 

My next port job is going to Tree Slingr. I got a ported and milled 660 from him a couple years ago that rocked the world, pushed the earth slightly off its axis and was the core cause of global warming. It takes a ported 90cc saw running .404 and a 42 inch bar to redefine life as we know it.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 16, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I wont be able to sleep tonight.


 You beat me to saying that, heck i wont be able to sleep either,lol thats a nice looking saw and the shine job looks great also.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> And here I read the title of this thread and decided to respond to it as though it was on point.
> 
> What a dumb #### I am. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Carry on, and continued kudos to Randy for his full disclosure on methods!



Heck man......it's all good. I'm just here to drum up some bidness. 

We do 3 - 5 port jobs a week and several rebuilds with repairs to boot. Today the cable company showed up with 5 Stihl powered augers and a two-stroke drill. If we ever get caught up it will be a miracle.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If we ever get caught up it will be a miracle.



Well, miracles happen, if you believe in hope and change. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Randy I could never thank you enough for your great work, and for being a great friend. I know I give you hell but seriously your a top notch guy. I dont care what they all say I think your alright


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Well, miracles happen, if you believe in hope and change. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



It's great being able to work here at the house though. I traveled around building rich folks houses most of my life, so I am enjoying what I do these days.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Aug 16, 2012)

Great thread Randy, 
Keep them pics a' comin'...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Randy I could never thank you enough for your great work, and for being a great friend. I know I give you hell but seriously your a top notch guy. I dont care what they all say I think your alright



You give me hell???? 

I thought that was just the way you were......slow and all. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Heck man......it's all good. I'm just here to drum up some bidness.
> 
> We do 3 - 5 port jobs a week and several rebuilds with repairs to boot. Today the cable company showed up with 5 Stihl powered augers and a two-stroke drill. If we ever get caught up it will be a miracle.


I like those BT45's. They will break your wrist if you aint careful though.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

SkippyKtm said:


> Great thread Randy,
> Keep them pics a' comin'...



More tomorrow my friend.......I'm done for the night.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You give me hell????
> 
> I thought that was just the way you were......slow and all. :msp_biggrin:


You call me slow you old bastard.:msp_angry:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Guys I cant tell you how excited I am to get this saw back. And the fact that its the highlight of this thread.:redface:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 16, 2012)

looks great i can't wait to see this sucker run but i'm wait'n for a different thread the saw will have a bit of white on it :camera:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

deye223 said:


> looks great i can't wait to see this sucker run but i'm wait'n for a different thread the saw will have a bit of white on it :camera:



Yours will show up Sunday when this one leaves. I'm looking forward to that one as well.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yours will show up Sunday when this one leaves. I'm looking forward to that one as well.


Its gonna take a vacation to Gatlinburg with me before it makes it to Randy.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Its gonna take a vacation to Gatlinburg with me before it makes it to Randy.:msp_biggrin:



Well don't let it around no wild women........it's still a virgin ya know. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yours will show up Sunday when this one leaves. I'm looking forward to that one as well.



david should have it run in buy then haha


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 16, 2012)

deye223 said:


> david should have it run in buy then haha


Actually its yet to see a drop of fuel.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 16, 2012)

Theres gonna be a lot of noise in them there just a cross the ky line woods in october,just sayin:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Theres gonna be a lot of noise in them there just a cross the ky line woods in october,just sayin:msp_biggrin:



Yes sir there will be. Im excited to see what Randy has in store for the muffler. I gave him my idea and let him run with it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Yes sir there will be. Im excited to see what Randy has in store for the muffler. I gave him my idea and let him run with it.



I done and told you David.....I can't make this work on a saw.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I done and told you David.....I can't make this work on a saw.


Damn it Randy you promised me:msp_sad:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I done and told you David.....I can't make this work on a saw.


 What about a fraction of the size turbo, can that be stuffed in the oil tank? Only use it twice a year,promise not to hot rod it?If it blows all to hell i wont mention your name to the fire department!


----------



## Reyn (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Heck man......it's all good. I'm just here to drum up some bidness.
> 
> We do 3 - 5 port jobs a week and several rebuilds with repairs to boot. Today the cable company showed up with 5 Stihl powered augers and a two-stroke drill. If we ever get caught up it will be a miracle.



I bet your mailman looks like a pro bodybuilder.


----------



## sodbreaker (Aug 17, 2012)

promac610 said:


> opcorn:



Where's my popcorn?....


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 17, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> What about a fraction of the size turbo, can that be stuffed in the oil tank? Only use it twice a year,promise not to hot rod it?If it blows all to hell i wont mention your name to the fire department!


http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread/t-99704.html you gotta read this


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 17, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread/t-99704.html you gotta read this



Oh my, I cannot believe these guys are for real. I was lmao. I wonder would the turbo from my 6.0l diesel work. Nah it has to be a chainsaw turbo!!!!!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 17, 2012)

opcorn:..........sorry I'm late


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> opcorn:..........sorry I'm late


Its ok just pull you up a seat and keep it down. Make sure your phone is on vibrate please.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 17, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Its gonna take a vacation to Gatlinburg with me before it makes it to Randy.:msp_biggrin:



Gatlinburg?

Don't forget to take the tour and look for the 'Rare White Bats' ...


----------



## deye223 (Aug 17, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Its gonna take a vacation to Gatlinburg with me before it makes it to Randy.:msp_biggrin:



hey david we gotta have some happy snaps at Gatlinburg with the 460 in them , i mean if it's on a vacation we have too see the pics :big_smile:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

deye223 said:


> hey david we gotta have some happy snaps at Gatlinburg with the 460 in them , i mean if it's on a vacation we have too see the pics :big_smile:


Not a problem at all Darren.


----------



## deye223 (Aug 17, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Not a problem at all Darren.



i'll hang a pic up in the chainsaw room haha


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey......anybody got a Jonsered *Turbo* chainsaw?????? I could really use that little turbo for Big D's saw...... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 17, 2012)

lmfao


mastermind said:


> hey......anybody got a jonsered *turbo* chainsaw?????? I could really use that little turbo for big d's saw...... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hey......anybody got a Jonsered *Turbo* chainsaw?????? I could really use that little turbo for Big D's saw...... :hmm3grin2orange:


 What do you think about a 10hp shot of NOS?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 17, 2012)

rolltide said:


> What do you think about a 10hp shot of NOS?



Wet or dry shot?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 17, 2012)

rolltide said:


> What do you think about a 10hp shot of NOS?



Also, do you want that in two stage or all at once?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Also, do you want that in two stage or all at once?


Wet , two stage would be nice.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 17, 2012)

rolltide said:


> There are alot of people looking at my poor naked saw:msp_unsure:



:msp_ohmy:
:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2012)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Wet or dry shot?



Hello Jimmy.......I lived in Fuquay Varina for several years while growing up. It was just a small farming community then....



rolltide said:


> Wet , two stage would be nice.



I likes em wet. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hello Jimmy.......I lived in Fuquay Varina for several years while growing up. It was just a small farming community then....
> 
> 
> 
> I likes em wet. :msp_ohmy:


TWO STAGES OF WET:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice Randy!! 395's are sweet.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 17, 2012)

I wanna see her muff..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 17, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> I wanna see her muff..........:hmm3grin2orange:



It's the size of the hole in her muff that counts........


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> It's the size of the hole in her muff that counts........


Thats so true:msp_tongue:


----------



## TK (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


>



You done did all that with a utility knife??? :msp_w00t:


----------



## young (Aug 17, 2012)

TK said:


> You done did all that with a utility knife??? :msp_w00t:



no dummy, he used a spork.....a plastic one at that.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

young said:


> no dummy, he used a spork.....a plastic one at that.:msp_ohmy:



Ive seen it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

Just for an update I just spoke with Randy. He just finished the muffler and is painting it.


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well fellers, most of us know how it is. Some Husqvarna saws are just bad ass.....the 395XP is one of those saws. This is about a Stihl lover that ran a 395XP and was most impressed.




Stepping up to that much cubeature would make an impression.




Mastermind said:


> I like working on new saws.
> 
> Somebody stole the dang screen........ David!!!!!!!!!! You need that in there to keep the bugs out!!!!!!



That hood looks like those thangs Wiggles Worth stamps out, You hooked up, Randy? Or is that how they're made?



StihlyinEly said:


> I'm a Stihlhead and I've run ported Stihls, Husqvarnas, Jonsereds and Dolmars. They all kick ass.
> 
> All this #### about brand vs brand is just bland.
> 
> Yawn.



Yes but this is a fresh approach. More like "Man vs Saw" or "Saw vs Itself." I like it.



Mastermind said:


> What's Whirled Peas?????  :



What Happens When A Stihlhead Runs A Hot Rod Husqvarna???????

Whirld peas is baby food. What's a Stihlhead? Sounds like a Trout.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2012)

It's not gonna be finished tonight.......I may have a few pics of the muffler mod later though. We've be snowed under with local repair work today.........


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm heading out to gatlinburg right now so I won't be on much. Ill def be checking in every little bit though.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's not gonna be finished tonight.......I may have a few pics of the muffler mod later though. We've be snowed under with local repair work today.........



Look at the bright side, I assume that brings in some earnings! :biggrin:


----------



## FeTTT (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow! great project! i'm really impressed! I love the details of your work, it's really professional.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2012)

220psi. :msp_w00t:

That's probably a little higher than it should be......assembly oil in the jug. I figure it will end up at 210psi though. 







Here's the muffler mod. I removed all the baffling as well.


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 17, 2012)

opcorn:

... didn't happen without a video.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 17, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> ... didn't happen without a video.



It's been running.........sounds really good with big compression. 

I'll strap a 9 pin on it and make a video tomorrow.......all I have here right now is some pine......


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 17, 2012)

Heck yeah looks like the muffler is gonna flow nicely. 210 lbs heck yeah should be a strong runner. Made it to gatlinburg about an hour and half ago. Checked into our cabin now eating. Can't wait to get this saw Sunday.


----------



## wendell (Aug 18, 2012)

I do love a 395 at idle.


----------



## Doug Fir (Aug 18, 2012)

rolltide said:


> World peace among chainsaw lovers



For dinner I was having chicken and peas. In your honor I went outside and tossed a few peas on the ground. Now we have PEAS ON EARTH.

Just tryin' to do my part... 

Doug


----------



## deye223 (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Not a problem at all Darren.



yawn i'm up where's the pics david :camera:


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 19, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I do love a 395 at idle.




Yeah. Sound like a Harley.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

David left here a little while ago with his 395xp. He made a few cuts in some smallish pine I had here. I swear there would have been no slapping the grin off his face. 

He has promised a video in larger wood......we'll hold him to that. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Ill be posting a video in next couple days. I don't have anything around the house big enough to make a video, but my buddy does. Its amazing I can say that. Its idle is amazing. It went through about 18 inch pine as hard as I could pull and barly stopped four stroking. Randy checked the compression again this time I believe it was 225 I'm ready to sink this beast in some big wood.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ill be posting a video in next couple days. I don't have anything around the house big enough to make a video, but my buddy does. Its amazing I can say that. Its idle is amazing. It went through about 18 inch pine as hard as I could pull and barly stopped four stroking. Randy checked the compression again this time I believe it was 225 I'm ready to sink this beast in some big wood.



Just keep on eye on it with that much compression. Good fuel, good fuel, good fuel..........


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Just keep on eye on it with that much compression. Good fuel, good fuel, good fuel..........


Yes sir,I only keep 93 non ethynal and dont have it for longer than a month at a time.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Randy, do you think the 395 will hurt my poor Stihls if I put it on the same shelf as them:msp_unsure:


----------



## mtrees (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Randy, do you think the 395 will hurt my poor Stihls if I put it on the same shelf as them:msp_unsure:



Choker chain!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 19, 2012)

A Randy thanks for having the balls to show and share your work,there is not many that do and i bet ya get heaps more work for doing so.:msp_biggrin:
Thanks and keep it up.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Choker chain!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Im pretty sure nothing would slow it down:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Randy, do you think the 395 will hurt my poor Stihls if I put it on the same shelf as them:msp_unsure:



Well David.......I would keep em separate. That Husky could be a bad influence on the Stihls. :msp_sad:



Stihlman441 said:


> A Randy thanks for having the balls to show and share your work,there is not many that do and i bet ya get heaps more work for doing so.:msp_biggrin:
> Thanks and keep it up.



I don't know for sure why........but we stay very, very busy.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well David.......I would keep em separate. That Husky could be a bad influence on the Stihls. :msp_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure why........but we stay very, very busy.


Id hate for it to rub off on them. I was gonna try it out when I got home but we stopped and ate after all that talk about ice cream so I didnt have time when I got home.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Id hate for it to rub off on them. I was gonna try it out when I got home but we stopped and ate after all that talk about ice cream so I didnt have time when I got home.:msp_biggrin:



I sure enjoyed you and Miranda's visit today......I think you should hang onto that young lady.


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Id hate for it to rub off on them. I was gonna try it out when I got home but we stopped and ate after all that talk about ice cream so I didnt have time when I got home.:msp_biggrin:



You put food before that saw?Thats a shame,thats a fine lookin saw,would love to see it in action.Hell if I had that saw,id throw my jar of mayonaisse in the trash


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I sure enjoyed you and Miranda's visit today......I think you should hang onto that young lady.


Well we enjoyed it too. I think shes a keeper. Shes a really outgoing person and loves outdoors. Did yall ever get some Icecream


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> You put food before that saw?Thats a shame,thats a fine lookin saw,would love to see it in action.Hell if I had that saw,id throw my jar of mayonaisse in the trash



He run it a bit here......then we sat on the porch and talked about food for an hour. Heck, I was starving by the time he split.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Yall are really good people. Your welcome to my home anytime you find your way down this way.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Well we enjoyed it too. I think shes a keeper. Shes a really outgoing person and loves outdoors. Did yall ever get some Icecream



Jon made a big pot of deer meat chili when he got home......I just ate another bowl. 

I'll be wishing it was ice cream tomorrow. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Yall are really good people. Your welcome to my home anytime you find your way down this way.



We're just country folks. Poor....but, well......just poor. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Jon made a big pot of deer meat chili when he got home......I just ate another bowl.
> 
> I'll be wishing it was ice cream tomorrow. :msp_unsure:


Aint that the truth.:msp_biggrin: Im gonna try to make it in the next couple days to make a video of my saw. I got alot of trees out back but none are over 16 inches. Not even worth making a video about.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We're just country folks. Poor....but, well......just poor. :msp_biggrin:


It matters the way you look at it. Ive seen people that have alot of money and things and they were poor. After getting to know you and hanging out your not poor. Not one bit.


----------



## wyk (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome to the 220PSI club!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

wyk said:


> Welcome to the 220PSI club!


My 261 Randy did a couple months ago is blowing 227 .


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 20, 2012)

220 and climbing? 230 psi! You guys are dicing with it!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh yes , my 261 runs great . I told Randy I wanted it and the 395 hot.:msp_wink: . I can tell you the 261 runs very strong and the 395 will be put thru its paces soon.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2012)

He's a little crazy........I do as I'm told. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> He's a little crazy........I do as I'm told. :msp_biggrin:


He puts the lotion on his skin:msp_biggrin: sorry I couldnt help it I love silence of the lambs.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> He puts the lotion on his skin:msp_biggrin: sorry I couldnt help it I love silence of the lambs.



Shouldn't you be working??????


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Shouldn't you be working??????


Hey I am working, Im looking up parts too. Dont judge me. Dont you have chainsaws to hack up or something.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> He puts the lotion on his skin:msp_biggrin: sorry I couldnt help it I love silence of the lambs.



lambs???? lotion???? from tn??? dang it,, i knew it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

wyk said:


> Welcome to the 220PSI club!



randy did a dang good job on my new 346xp and lightly used 372xp,,, i have to wait to get a few more tanks through them and then i will do a comp test on them again,, they should go up,, i know they won't be 200+ but maybe close


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Hey I am working, Im looking up parts too. Dont judge me. Dont you have chainsaws to hack up or something.:msp_biggrin:



Like you......I have work to do on the computer. I normally have several PMs and emails to wade thru each morning......not to mention the phone calls. :msp_wink:

Hack huh? :msp_angry:



o8f150 said:


> lambs???? lotion???? from tn??? dang it,, i knew it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ya wanna come for a visit? We need some new blood. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> It matters the way you look at it. Ive seen people that have alot of money and things and they were poor. After getting to know you and hanging out your not poor. Not one bit.



People should never, ever be judged by their bank account. That would be in a perfect world though..................


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Like you......I have work to do on the computer. I normally have several PMs and emails to wade thru each morning......not to mention the phone calls. :msp_wink:
> 
> Hack huh? :msp_angryamn phone calls dont you hate people calling that early:msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...


I think hes got a pretty mouth, what do you think Randy?


----------



## deye223 (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I think hes got a pretty mouth, what do you think Randy?



now thats just wrong :ah: oops wrong one haha :big_smile:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

i know i will regret this but yesterday i got a message on facebook from a guy from paducah,, which is only 15 miles from here,, any who,,, that :censored: sob said i was 1 hot dude,, WTF,,, it says on my facebook page i am married,,, that :censored::censored::censored: wanted to hook up,, are you freaking serious?? when i told sharon about it she about fell out of the chair laughing,, i thought she would choke on her supper,, so i figured the best thing to do is to give him randys number and told him that randy will travel,,,, jk randy,, i wouldn't do that to you,, i did block that but banger from sending me any more messages


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i know i will regret this but yesterday i got a message on facebook from a guy from paducah,, which is only 15 miles from here,, any who,,, that :censored: sob said i was 1 hot dude,, WTF,,, it says on my facebook page i am married,,, that :censored::censored::censored: wanted to hook up,, are you freaking serious?? when i told sharon about it she about fell out of the chair laughing,, i thought she would choke on her supper,, so i figured the best thing to do is to give him randys number and told him that randy will travel,,,, jk randy,, i wouldn't do that to you,, i did block that but banger from sending me any more messages


That is awsome.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i know i will regret this but yesterday i got a message on facebook from a guy from paducah,, which is only 15 miles from here,, any who,,, that :censored: sob said i was 1 hot dude,, WTF,,, it says on my facebook page i am married,,, that :censored::censored::censored: wanted to hook up,, are you freaking serious?? when i told sharon about it she about fell out of the chair laughing,, i thought she would choke on her supper,, so i figured the best thing to do is to give him randys number and told him that randy will travel,,,, jk randy,, i wouldn't do that to you,, i did block that but banger from sending me any more messages



what a cracker


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> That is awsome.:msp_biggrin:



you would think that:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 20, 2012)

PS tell him his gaydar is up the craper literally


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Aug 20, 2012)

No need for that much compression.....220psi plus makes it hard on everything in the saw.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No need for that much compression.....220psi plus makes it hard on everything in the saw.


Thanks but I trust Randy. I will not be running this saw much.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> you would think that:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


That was me on facebook:msp_wub:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Thanks but I trust Randy. I will not be running this saw much.



:agree2::agree2: i would take anything that randy does or says to the bank,, he knows how to build a saw


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> That was me on facebook:msp_wub:



wooooooohoooooooo,, dang you have a sweet baby face :msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> :agree2::agree2: i would take anything that randy does or says to the bank,, he knows how to build a saw


Me too, I can always stick a base gasket on it if I wanna.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Thanks but I trust Randy. I will not be running this saw much.



I trust then that Randy will be buying you all the new starter parts when they wear out pre-mature?.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 20, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> 220 and climbing? 230 psi! You guys are dicing with it!



And I was a little worried with my 385 at 215. I'm thinking about bringing it down some. 

Now please don't take this as a hack on Randy, just my opinion and my way of doing things.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I trust then that Randy will be buying you all the new starter parts when they wear out pre-mature?.......Hahahahahahaha!


 Actually like I said I told Randy I wanted my saw hotter than a normal woods port. Last time I pulled it, it was pretty easy with the de comp. I thank you for your concern with my starter parts but thats why Im using a decomp.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

parrisw said:


> And I was a little worried with my 385 at 215. I'm thinking about bringing it down some.
> 
> Now please don't take this as a hack on Randy, just my opinion and my way of doing things.


I totally understand sir, if i was using this saw alot I would have left it at a normal woods port. Randy advised me of the risks and I took those risks to thought.I have choosen what I want and I wont hold anyone reliable if anything goes wrong.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I totally understand sir, if i was using this saw alot I would have left it at a normal woods port. Randy advised me of the risks and I took those risks to thought.I have choosen what I want and I wont hold anyone reliable if anything goes wrong.



Sounds good.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm ready to put this thing in some 30+ inch wood.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Aug 20, 2012)

We're ready to see a video!


----------



## wyk (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No need for that much compression.....220psi plus makes it hard on everything in the saw.



But it's much, much harder on everything _outside_ of the saw. Which is sort of the idea. We're all well aware the light that shines twice as bright lasts half as long. But, thanks for dropping by, DenDen.

Oh, almost forgot -

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH*cough*HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2012)

wyk said:


> But it's much, much harder on everything _outside_ of the saw. Which is sort of the idea. We're all well aware the light that shines twice as bright lasts half as long. But, thanks for dropping by, DenDen.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot -
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH*cough*HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA



Hold up there Wes. Dennis was building saws when I was still ####ting yellow. I respect the man, and what he says. 

David's gonna keep a real close eye on this saw. He works on these things for a living and knows his stuff.......if the compression climbs any higher we'll put a base gasket under the jug and tone her down a little.

Dennis, thanks for stopping by my friend.......my ears are always wide open when you say something.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 20, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Well, miracles happen, if you believe in hope and change. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Somebody say ..."hope and change" ???

see sig below


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hold up there Wes. Dennis was building saws when I was still ####ting yellow. I respect the man, and what he says.
> 
> David's gonna keep a real close eye on this saw. He works on these things for a living and knows his stuff.......if the compression climbs any higher we'll put a base gasket under the jug and tone her down a little.
> 
> Dennis, thanks for stopping by my friend.......my ears are always wide open when you say something.


Watch it Wes dont make me sick my pistol carrying monkey on you.:msp_tongue: Dennis I didnt mean any disrespect if it was taken that way. I was just letting you know that we had spoken about the dangers to the bottom end due to high compression. Im going to check it with every tank I run through it. I hear that you build one hell of a hot saw and would love to see one in action one day. I will be reporting back on the numbers as I go along. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hold up there Wes. Dennis was building saws when I was still ####ting yellow. I respect the man, and what he says.
> 
> David's gonna keep a real close eye on this saw. He works on these things for a living and knows his stuff.......if the compression climbs any higher we'll put a base gasket under the jug and tone her down a little.
> 
> Dennis, thanks for stopping by my friend.......my ears are always wide open when you say something.



That's pure class Randy- acknowledging someone elses accomplishments and abilities. It's one of the many reasons we hold you in such high esteem.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> That's pure class Randy- acknowledging someone elses accomplishments and abilities. It's one of the many reasons we hold you in such high esteem.


+1 I agree. He may not be able to build or run a saw but hes a hell of a guy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> That's pure class Randy- acknowledging someone elses accomplishments and abilities. It's one of the many reasons we hold you in such high esteem.



Now I'm blushing and stuff. :embarrassed3:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now I'm blushing and stuff. :embarrassed3:


Im gonna run it through some small stuff today Randy just to let it stretch its legs. Ill make a video wendsday when I get it into some good stuff. Ill be checking it over well today after I run a tank and report back.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> That was me on facebook:msp_wub:


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jacob J. (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now I'm blushing and stuff. :embarrassed3:



I was wondering what that smell was.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


You like that Jackie lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wyk (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Watch it Wes dont make me sick my pistol carrying monkey on you.:msp_tongue: Dennis I didnt mean any disrespect if it was taken that way. I was just letting you know that we had spoken about the dangers to the bottom end due to high compression. Im going to check it with every tank I run through it. I hear that you build one hell of a hot saw and would love to see one in action one day. I will be reporting back on the numbers as I go along. Thanks for all the feedback.



True. You guys take this stuff seriously. And I appreciate that. Fortunately, I'm not a builder, and I don't have to cowtow or kiss ass to Dennis to try and scrape whatever obscure knowledge he tries to hide in his patronizing ramblings, and secretly curse him for being an @ss behind his back. Maybe folks were unaware that high PSI numbers would shorten the life of a saw. Or maybe I was the only one that noticed Dennis wasn't making that statement for posterity, but towing his typical facetious begrudgery.


----------



## TK (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Im gonna run it through some small stuff today Randy just to let it stretch its legs. Ill make a video wendsday when I get it into some good stuff. Ill be checking it over well today after I run a tank and report back.:msp_thumbup:



395's weren't exactly fuel sippers to begin with, shouldn't take you long to pump a tank through it now! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> That's pure class Randy- acknowledging someone elses accomplishments and abilities. It's one of the many reasons we hold you in such high esteem.



i agree with you on that,,, heck i tried to rep him but it said i have to share more
way to go randy


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

I WANT A 395 NOW :cry3::cry3::cry3::cry3:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 20, 2012)

11 pages and nobody ever answered the Op's question (and title of this thread) *What Happens When A Stihlhead Runs A Hot Rod Husqvarna???????*

He sells his Stihls and comes over to the enlightened side.:msp_w00t: That's what I did.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 20, 2012)

TK said:


> 395's weren't exactly fuel sippers to begin with, shouldn't take you long to pump a tank through it now! :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, you aint kidding. The few that I've ported drank fuel as fast as you could dump it in the tank.

You'd better bring a fuel truck with that thing.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i agree with you on that,,, heck i tried to rep him but it said i have to share more
> way to go randy



Tried as well- no go. Hell I should get to decide where I send the rep!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## UK Rich (Aug 20, 2012)

As he's seemingly such a nice guy, likes his food and builds a good saw, I guess I'll have to fly over and hand deliver my saw for it to be built.

Now, how much of it would I fit in hand luggage...?


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 20, 2012)

maybe my life is pathetic as people tell me it is.I left work an hour early to see a video of that Husky runnin.Imagine my dissapointment when I found out Ill have to leave work early again wednesday to see the vid.Ill bring ya a 30 inch white oak log tonight if youll just go ahaead and make the video.You got a flashlight?


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hold up there Wes. Dennis was building saws when I was still ####ting yellow..




Monkeys do that? Is that what those diapers is for? 

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 20, 2012)

i think a lot of stihl guys on this site are getting into huskys including myself ,dunno if just bored and want something new to tinker on or what ,i just ran out of stihl models myself so tried the 372 type saws ,still not gonna sell off my stihls for em ,i like certain parts of both saws .both cut wood pretty ok after they was hopped up some :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> maybe my life is pathetic as people tell me it is.I left work an hour early to see a video of that Husky runnin.Imagine my dissapointment when I found out Ill have to leave work early again wednesday to see the vid.Ill bring ya a 30 inch white oak log tonight if youll just go ahaead and make the video.You got a flashlight?


Sorry sir, I dont have anything big around the house.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

I got home and checked the compression on the saw before running it. 227lbs:msp_ohmy:. I put a 9 pin on it, bobbed a 20' bar. Installed a new never touched RSC chain. The only thing I had to run it though was some 15 inch pine. Fired it up , holy #### this thing sounds soooooo amazing at idle.:msp_wub:. I let it warm up while I put my chaps on. I cut I dont know how many cookies. This thing with a 9 pin is sooooo fast. I know it really wont show itself till I put it in some real wood but the way this thing revs and just murders wood I know its gonna pull my big bars with no problem. I ran a tank through it which took longer than I thought it would. This my friends is a full blown man saw. I feel like Ive stepped up to a new class having this saw. Im really excited about putting a 8 pin and 32' bar on it. I havent checked compression after the first tank. Im going to check it in the morning. The saw overall sounded like a pissed off dirtbike tearing through the woods.I havent installed the tach yet so im not sure what kind of rpms im turning, I tuned it to 4 stroke very well out of wood and clear out in the cut. Im sorry boys but Im in love with a husqvarna. Randy you truely are a Mastermind. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been reading 12 pages of this thread and still no video's.,,,,I am convinced it never happened.


:choler:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I got home and checked the compression on the saw before running it. 227lbs:msp_ohmy:. I put a 9 pin on it, bobbed a 20' bar. Installed a new never touched RSC chain. The only thing I had to run it though was some 15 inch pine. Fired it up , holy #### this thing sounds soooooo amazing at idle.:msp_wub:. I let it warm up while I put my chaps on. I cut I dont know how many cookies. This thing with a 9 pin is sooooo fast. I know it really wont show itself till I put it in some real wood but the way this thing revs and just murders wood I know its gonna pull my big bars with no problem. I ran a tank through it which took longer than I thought it would. This my friends is a full blown man saw. *I feel like Ive stepped up to a new class having this saw*. Im really excited about putting a 8 pin and 32' bar on it. I havent checked compression after the first tank. Im going to check it in the morning. The saw overall sounded like a pissed off dirtbike tearing through the woods.I havent installed the tach yet so im not sure what kind of rpms im turning, I tuned it to 4 stroke very well out of wood and clear out in the cut. Im sorry boys but Im in love with a husqvarna. Randy you truely are a Mastermind. :msp_thumbup:



I'm calling bull#### until we see a video. 32 foot (') bar might be a little much:hmm3grin2orange: But what I really would like to respond to is the part above in bold....... you did- it's a Husky! Welcome to the enlightened side.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I'm calling bull#### until we see a video. 32 foot (') bar might be a little much:hmm3grin2orange: But what I really would like to respond to is the part above in bold....... you did- it's a Husky! Welcome to the enlightened side.


My bad I seem to always do that :redface:. It is a Husky and Im totally in love


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I've been reading 12 pages of this thread and still no video's.,,,,I am convinced it never happened.
> 
> 
> :choler:


Sorry bud bear with me. Im off wendsday I promise Ill make a video then worth seeing.:msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 20, 2012)

How high can you run the compression on a gas worksaw before it becomes a problem? No, I don't have an answer.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How high can you run the compression on a gas worksaw before it becomes a problem? No, I don't have an answer.


Me neither. This saw will not be a very used saw. Mostly cookie cutting but may throw a 28" , 32", or 36" every now and again. Im checking compression first thing in the morning.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2012)

and here i thought i had a major stiffy when i got my 372 back from randy:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> and here i thought i had a major stiffy when i got my 372 back from randy:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Theres no way to explain how excited I am about this saw.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Theres no way to explain how excited I am about this saw.



I'm starting to get an inkling...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How high can you run the compression on a gas worksaw before it becomes a problem? No, I don't have an answer.



I'm sure I'll find out......... :hmm3grin2orange:

I saw a couple of EC's saws with 240psi.....they were still running. For how long?????? I can't say.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sure I'll find out......... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I saw a couple of EC's saws with 240psi.....they were still running. For how long?????? I can't say.



Wow! That's a LOT of compression. Stihll running premium pump gas?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wow! That's a LOT of compression. Stihll running premium pump gas?



I run 93 in all my saws. My 261 blew 223 today.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wow! That's a LOT of compression. Stihll running premium pump gas?



Yes they were gas saws.


----------



## unatool (Aug 21, 2012)

PA Plumber said:


> I'm starting to get an inkling...



I am jealous... I get frustrated while cutting firewood with my STOCK 395

and my back gets a little sore too.

View attachment 249469


Can someone please help port this Husqvarna?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Actually like I said I told Randy I wanted my saw hotter than a normal woods port.




The avenue to hotter can be achieved through other methods easier on the saw. The piston hitting the band can be not a nice outcome if not caught in time.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> The avenue to hotter can be achieved through other methods easier on the saw. The piston hitting the band can be not a nice outcome if not caught in time.


It has .024 squish I think ill be fine there.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> It has .024 squish I think ill be fine there.



.024 won't cover you if you have a small end issue which was what I was referring to.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

​


AUSSIE1 said:


> .024 won't cover you if you have a small end issue which was what I was referring to.


Ok thank you for your concern. I'm keeping a close eye on it. Randy and I are keeping in contact about this saw. I thank everyone for your input. By the way I just checked compression again. 228lbs after one tank.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Theres no way to explain how excited I am about this saw.


Getting off a Milwaukee vibrator after 20 miles coming home from work and crankng a masterminded,wigglesworth enriched six sexty with a chain thats fish hook sharp gets real close, and i slung bar oil in your direction for you sliding off the stihl wagon,glad you are liking your saw, now bring it west in october so it can breathe some good air and have a blast:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Getting off a Milwaukee vibrator after 20 miles coming home from work and crankng a masterminded,wigglesworth enriched six sexty with a chain thats fish hook sharp gets real close, and i slung bar oil in your direction for you sliding off the stihl wagon,glad you are liking your saw, now bring it west in october so it can breathe some good air and have a blast:msp_biggrin:


Im not off the wagon , just in love with this 395. I will have it there in October for sure.:msp_wink:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Im not off the wagon , just in love with this 395. I will have it there in October for sure.:msp_wink:


Thats great, i should be retired by then, i have developed an air freshener that smells like bel-ray, hickory smoke,and bacon, should be a hit by then and no more time clock. Additional scents and shapes coming soon and any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Thats great, i should be retired by then, i have developed an air freshener that smells like bel-ray, hickory smoke,and bacon, should be a hit by then and no more time clock. Additional scents and shapes coming soon and any suggestions greatly appreciated.


How about freshly cut pine?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2012)

unatool said:


> I am jealous... I get frustrated while cutting firewood with my STOCK 395
> 
> and my back gets a little sore too.
> 
> ...



What a place to drop a big ass tree! Slip up there and the new house is badly damaged. 







On the Husqvarna........I know this guy....... 


As far as compression goes........when you couple slick port work, and a few other little tricks with big compression you end up with an engine that is extreme in the amount of torque it makes......that my friends is a fact.

Is this a great idea on a saw that will be used every day in a work setting......probably not. 

David was more interested in a saw that he could take to a GTG and run a 9 or 10 pin on........but he also wanted to be able to strap on a 32" bar and a 7 or 8 pin and buck up a big log. This is what we came up with.

On most of the dedicated work saws I build the compression tops out at 200psi or less. Though for all out performance I'm a firm believer in compression as a torque multiplier. I learned that a long time ago while building SBC engines for drag racing.....


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What a place to drop a big ass tree! Slip up there and the new house is badly damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will test that out tommorrow . My 32" will not be in until thursday so it looks like Ill be running a 8 pin with my 28" Tech Lite.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What a place to drop a big ass tree! Slip up there and the new house is badly damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, if you don't squeeze it, it won't run to it's capabilities........


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 21, 2012)

*Bone to pick with Randy*

Every saw Randy's done for me has the same issue...so DAMN LOUD!:hmm3grin2orange:13 Pages of foreplay and no friggin video.Mr.Rolltide ,you should be flogged with a whip made out of sawchain.:msp_madr not.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 21, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Every saw Randy's done for me has the same issue...so DAMN LOUD!:hmm3grin2orange:13 Pages of foreplay and no friggin video.Mr.Rolltide ,you should be flogged with a whip made out of sawchain.:msp_madr not.



Loud is Awesome!! Hope my 660 has some growl when it gets back.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Every saw Randy's done for me has the same issue...so DAMN LOUD!:hmm3grin2orange:13 Pages of foreplay and no friggin video.Mr.Rolltide ,you should be flogged with a whip made out of sawchain.:msp_madr not.


 Hang on now Im not to blame here. Im the customer here. :msp_tongue:


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 21, 2012)

*Soddy Daisy?*

Is that the Tennessee equivalent of Provincetown Massachusetts?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Is that the Tennessee equivalent of Provincetown Massachusetts?:hmm3grin2orange:


Dont have a clue bud.


----------



## malk315 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just got caught up on this thread and am on the edge of my seat for video... PLEASE make a video. I want to hear it idle too!

Did about 6 hours of work w/ my new 372XP (X-torq model) this past weekend and I think it's waking up. It just tachs up nice and high and rips through everything I threw at it (mostly small maple, oak, and pine -- helping a neighbor clear an area of his lot). Blows the doors off my 262XP but that saw is tired too. Would love it if Mastermind could go through it... Brad Snelling had recommended him since the saw isn't new. I want to have a pro restore that saw to the best condition it can be in and then return it to my brother as a gift since he gave me the saw so I had something good to cut with before getting the 372XP.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2012)

malk315 said:


> I just got caught up on this thread and am on the edge of my seat for video... PLEASE make a video. I want to hear it idle too!
> 
> Did about 6 hours of work w/ my new 372XP (X-torq model) this past weekend and I think it's waking up. It just tachs up nice and high and rips through everything I threw at it (mostly small maple, oak, and pine -- helping a neighbor clear an area of his lot). Blows the doors off my 262XP but that saw is tired too. Would love it if Mastermind could go through it... Brad Snelling had recommended him since the saw isn't new. I want to have a pro restore that saw to the best condition it can be in and then return it to my brother as a gift since he gave me the saw so I had something good to cut with before getting the 372XP.



We do that stuff ya know. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

You know what they say about guys from eastern Mass. dont ya?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

malk315 said:


> I just got caught up on this thread and am on the edge of my seat for video... PLEASE make a video. I want to hear it idle too!
> 
> Did about 6 hours of work w/ my new 372XP (X-torq model) this past weekend and I think it's waking up. It just tachs up nice and high and rips through everything I threw at it (mostly small maple, oak, and pine -- helping a neighbor clear an area of his lot). Blows the doors off my 262XP but that saw is tired too. Would love it if Mastermind could go through it... Brad Snelling had recommended him since the saw isn't new. I want to have a pro restore that saw to the best condition it can be in and then return it to my brother as a gift since he gave me the saw so I had something good to cut with before getting the 372XP.


Please everyone read*IM MAKING A VIDEO TOMMORROW WHILE IM OFF WORK. I WILL POST IT TOMMORROW NIGHT.*RANDY IS THE BUILDER HERE GO AFTER HIM FOR NOT HAVING ANY BIG WOOD.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## huskydude (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> You know what they say about guys from eastern Mass. dont ya?



I do. They call them mas*holes. :biggrin:


----------



## showrguy (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Please everyone read*IM MAKING A VIDEO TOMMORROW WHILE IM OFF WORK. I WILL POST IT TOMMORROW NIGHT.*RANDY IS THE BUILDER HERE GO AFTER HIM FOR NOT HAVING ANY BIG WOOD.:hmm3grin2orange:



so randy's wood is small ????


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

showrguy said:


> so randy's wood is small ????


You would be correct. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Aug 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> As far as compression goes........
> 
> 
> 
> On most of the dedicated work saws I build the compression tops out at 200psi or less. Though for all out performance I'm a firm believer in compression as a torque multiplier. I learned that a long time ago while building SBC engines for drag racing.....




I agree totally on works saws 200psi or less!......at some point, high compression begins to fight againist itself! Where that point is, well we'll let Snelling pump one up when he gets his new lathe going........Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I agree totally on works saws 200psi or less!......at some point, high compression begins to fight againist itself! Where that point is, well we'll let Snelling pump one up when he gets his new lathe going........Hahahahahahaha!


Dennis your not right.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 21, 2012)

My 32" will not be in until thursday so it looks like Ill be running a 8 pin with my 28" Tech Lite.[/QUOTE] All you had to do was nod your head and i would have sent you a 36 in box last week and work out the details later,just sayin.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> My 32" will not be in until thursday so it looks like Ill be running a 8 pin with my 28" Tech Lite.


 All you had to do was nod your head and i would have sent you a 36 in box last week and work out the details later,just sayin.[/QUOTE]Oh shiat man I didnt know, I figured you were gonna figure up a price. You can send it if you like. I already have one 36" bar but Id like that one to add to it.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 21, 2012)

*here's a hint*



rolltide said:


> Dont have a clue bud.


If you are in P-town and drop your wallet,you would be well advised to kick it to Truro (the next town )then pick it up.So I've heard.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Please everyone read*IM MAKING A VIDEO TOMMORROW WHILE IM OFF WORK. I WILL POST IT TOMMORROW NIGHT.*RANDY IS THE BUILDER HERE GO AFTER HIM FOR NOT HAVING ANY BIG WOOD.:hmm3grin2orange:


 Poor Randy gets all the blame


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 21, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Poor Randy gets all the blame



As he should.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> If you are in P-town and drop your wallet,you would be well advised to kick it to Truro (the next town )then pick it up.So I've heard.:hmm3grin2orange:


That sounds more like Randys hometown:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> All you had to do was nod your head and i would have sent you a 36 in box last week and work out the details later,just sayin.


Oh shiat man I didnt know, I figured you were gonna figure up a price. You can send it if you like. I already have one 36" bar but Id like that one to add to it.[/QUOTE]Thats right,i forgot.Btw, you got that video done yet?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Poor Randy gets all the blame



Damn him:angry2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn it Jackie IM about to say some words that will get me banned. Then noone will ever see a video.:cool2:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Damn it Jackie IM about to say some words that will get me banned. Then noone will ever see a video.:cool2:


Dont do that, you could have made the video at lunch.We know you took your saw out for lunch and stuff, and heavy on the stuff.:smile2:


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 21, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Damn it Jackie IM about to say some words that will get me banned. Then noone will ever see a video.:cool2:


No problemo.Send that puppy right up here and we'll break it in with some Belray mc1 and some nice easy cutting 4' Red Oak butts.
I'll even pay to ship it,and take a video for you.Then we'd have 2-ported 395's and a ported 394 to compare.Just a suggestion.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2012)

Y'all need to leave my wood out of this......


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 21, 2012)

we need to get mastermind a peice of that tree unatool was cutting on ..............


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> we need to get mastermind a peice of that tree unatool was cutting on ..............



Ship it. :msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

I can handle breaking it in for sure , and Jackie I left it home today. But I gave it a big hug and kiss when I got home.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

Heres a couple pictures of the 395 with the 28" Tech Lite. I got it set up with a 8 pin and Stihl RSC chain. I love how light and how nice these Tech Lites look. Im not gonna be able to sleep again tonight


----------



## parrisw (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice, I ran 28's for a while on 395's till I found ported 372's. Now the 395's are reserved for 36" and above.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Nice, I ran 28's for a while on 395's till I found ported 372's. Now the 395's are reserved for 36" and above.


My 441 will pull a 28" with some power. I have to make a video or I will be hunted and killed like a boar. Ill bring my 36" and a 7 pin if I need it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


>



Thanks for popping that up there for me sir. Damn shes sexy looking.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

And we wait! Aint you done already?My pupcorn is getting cold and my eyes getting heavy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> And we wait! Aint you done already?My pupcorn is getting cold and my eyes getting heavy.



That David......what a slacker. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

"I have a potty mouth" buddy :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> "I have a potty mouth" buddy :msp_biggrin:



Surely you woke up with wood??????

We want a video. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> "I have a potty mouth" buddy :msp_biggrin:


Bathtub ripple again Fred?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Surely you woke up with wood??????
> 
> We want a video. :msp_biggrin:


Yes I did Randy but it wouldve dulled the chain:msp_biggrin:. Video:computer2:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

Kinda like watching the blues brothers and they were stalling the audience while elwood and jake were trying to get to the show,we want video or we will start throwing ashtrays at the stage:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Start throwing them buddy it will be tonight when I post the video AS I STATED MANY TIMES BEFORE:msp_angry: lol


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

Well alright then,will be watching sling blade and stuff till the grand finale:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 22, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> And we wait! Aint you done already?My pupcorn is getting cold and my eyes getting heavy.


a day or two 


Mastermind said:


> Surely you woke up with wood??????
> 
> We want a video. :msp_biggrin:



but he don't need a 395 to cut that wood randy a husky 338 would be more than sufficient :ah:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

deye223 said:


> a day or two
> 
> 
> but he don't need a 395 to cut that wood randy a husky 338 would be more than sufficient :ah:


hahaha that was good Darren


----------



## deye223 (Aug 22, 2012)

here ya go randy


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

deye223 said:


> here ya go randy


Your links didnt work Darren.


----------



## deye223 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Heres a couple pictures of the 395 with the 28" Tech Lite. I got it set up with a 8 pin and Stihl RSC chain. I love how light and how nice these Tech Lites look. Im not gonna be able to sleep again tonight



Not sure what that bright orange thing is in the pic, but it's nice to see you have good taste in saw chain!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

PA Plumber said:


> Not sure what that bright orange thing is in the pic, but it's nice to see you have good taste in saw chain!


Well thank you, if you look in the top right of the first pic youll see the right color of orange is represented also. They are just scared and hiding.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Heading to try my saw out. Ill post the video later tonight.everyone can stay calm


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Heading to try my saw out. Ill post the video later tonight.everyone can stay calm



:beer: :sigarette:


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Heading to try my saw out. Ill post the video later tonight.everyone can stay calm



Very nice saw/bar combo. Looks mean just sitt'n there. 

Definitely ready for a vid, or more.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

We are all sitting calmly but the band that is playing wipe out is about wiped out , just sayin:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Heading to try my saw out. Ill post the video later tonight.everyone can stay calm



Hurry up man!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 22, 2012)

OK, it's night time now. How many think he doesn't even have a 395?:jester:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys settle down , I just finished up. I am eating when I get home ill post the videos . Lets just say wow. Ill leave it at that right now.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Guys settle down , I just finished up. I am eating when I get home ill post the videos . Lets just say wow. Ill leave it at that right now.



Whatever! It's all talk at this point.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 22, 2012)

Were all waiting. 

I got to fell a few big Red Oaks today with my XPW. Shes mean on a stump with a 28" bar. ITS like it gets faster with every tank, though it was well broken in before I sent it to Randy. I know it would pull a 32" bar. I think I'll slap one on her next time 

I'm gonna try to post some vids of it -vs- the muff modded 660 in some 30" wood this weekend just to see what happens


----------



## sgrizz (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope its soon . otherwise i will have to look at the video in the morning. :msp_sleep:


----------



## sgrizz (Aug 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> OK, it's night time now. How many think he doesn't even have a 395?:jester:


 I am thinking brad is right.


----------



## TK (Aug 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> OK, it's night time now. How many think he doesn't even have a 395?:jester:



Agreed. Maybe he has it but doesn't know how to start it?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 22, 2012)

TK said:


> Agreed. Maybe he has it but doesn't know how to start it?



I think the compression might be so high that he can't pull it over!


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 22, 2012)

Just to clear this up...

Making burrrbbble noises and see-sawing the saw back and forth on a kiln dried 2x4, doesn't count.


----------



## Reyn (Aug 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think the compression might be so high that he can't pull it over!



I hear he has been working out though.


----------



## R2D (Aug 22, 2012)

I just read 18 pages in hopes of seeing another, Mastermind roto-routed saw, rip through wood........
[video=youtube;angi1vwUkQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=angi1vwUkQc[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 22, 2012)

Reyn said:


> I hear he has been working out though.



Are those the same legs in Young's avitar?


----------



## Buffhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think the compression might be so high that he can't pull it over!




LOL @ 227PSI I would drop my uterus trying to start it......


----------



## parrisw (Aug 22, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> LOL @ 227PSI I would drop my uterus trying to start it......



LOL!!!

In all honesty, the newer saws are pretty easy to start under high comp. My Poulan 5200 will rip your fingers off every time.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok here we go guys. Ive never posted videos so bear with me. Ill post the videos one at a time with a total of 3. the first two videos are with a 28" bar and RSC straight out of the box. The last video is with a 36" with a Oregon square ground chain right out of the box. The tree is a red oak thats been down for a year. Very very hard. A couple times you will hear me lean on it very heavly to try to bog it. I never could.[video=youtube;lugMX1kykeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lugMX1kykeI&feature=autoplay&list=PL924B7180568B2BA7&playnext=7[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;V83TnW8LO9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V83TnW8LO9Q&feature=channel&list=UL[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;jAOMsL_VHF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAOMsL_VHF8&feature=channel&list=UL[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Yall Im a rookie to running these ported saws so it not the best videos. So what do yall think?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> In all honesty, the newer saws are pretty easy to start under high comp. My Poulan 5200 will rip your fingers off every time.


There is nothing easy about startin this saw without the decomp. I dont even try.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks pretty fast. 

I can hear it run on at the end of each cut, its getting hot, be careful.


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 22, 2012)

Two things right off the top...

1. The saw runs/cuts/sounds great.

2. Throttle Blipper!!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> There is nothing easy about startin this saw without the decomp. I dont even try.



They are still easier then the older saws. Just ask JJ, or any of the other guys that have some old hot rod stuff. My 395 has 200psi, and its not hard, but I still use decomp so its easier on the parts.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 22, 2012)

*yup,she's a ripper!*



rolltide said:


> Yall Im a rookie to running these ported saws so it not the best videos. So what do yall think?



Love a hot 395.Randy really stepped that saw up.It sounds stouter and will probably get more stout.A perfect fantasy day would be a smoking hot 395 in some monster hardwood timber.Man you could put a lot of wood on the ground with that saw.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bad motorscooter


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, if that don't make ya a believer in the Monkey w a gun- then nothing will!

And the video should help Husky secure a decisive victory in the "Best saw made" poll thread.... not that it needed any help winning- just sayinotstir:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Think I read in the thread this saw is just a toy for gtgs- right? Don't think I would run it for production or work. Looks too "hot" for the woods. Def be fun to run at a gtg cuttin cookies- if it dont get passed around too much.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 22, 2012)

What size rim is on for those cuts?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> What size rim is on for those cuts?


It never felt as it got any hotter than my 441, I ran two tanks through it with not one problem. I was running an 8 pin with both bars. Yes its very fast. I love it.


----------



## jropo (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Buffhunter (Aug 22, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Think I read in the thread this saw is just a toy for gtgs- right? Don't think I would run it for production or work. Looks too "hot" for the woods. Def be fun to run at a gtg cuttin cookies- if it dont get passed around too much.:hmm3grin2orange:



It ain't no fun if the homies can't have none......LOL


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Buffhunter said:


> It ain't no fun if the homies can't have none......LOL


I hear ya bud.:msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Ive never ran anything like this before. Im gonna have to work on my chains to make it even faster~!!!!!


----------



## Reyn (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Yall Im a rookie to running these ported saws so it not the best videos. So what do yall think?



That's a beast. I can't wait to get my little 359 back from him.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Reyn said:


> That's a beast. I can't wait to get my little 359 back from him.



Randy's had good success with the 359's. I guarentee you will be pleased.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks good ,thanks for the video.good job:biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Looks good ,thanks for the video.good job:biggrin:


Thank you.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2012)

Reyn said:


> That's a beast. I can't wait to get my little 359 back from him.



It's on the bench naked right now. 

Sounds good David.......might fatten the low side just a little.......


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's on the bench naked right now.
> 
> Sounds good David.......might fatten the low side just a little.......



10 4 good buddy.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I see 3, did goods.
1. You did good using the saw.
2. You did good taking the videos, the saw was impressive.
3. You did good by having Randy build the saw for you. 

Now how can you go wrong.


----------



## Currently (Aug 22, 2012)

So now I get first dibs on the Stihls. :hmm3grin2orange:

Let me know when we can meet!


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

Wheres randy? On the phone taking port jobs since the video was posted ? kinda like home shopping network, operators are standing by.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Wheres randy? On the phone taking port jobs since the video was posted ? kinda like home shopping network, operators are standing by.


hahaha that #### is funny.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2012)

An 8 pin with a 36" bar?????????? I call BS. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> An 8 pin with a 36" bar?????????? I call BS. :msp_ohmy:


Really??? come on and run it then #### head.


----------



## Reyn (Aug 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's on the bench naked right now.
> 
> Sounds good David.......might fatten the low side just a little.......



:msp_w00t: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Really??? come on and run it then #### head.



Looked like it was throwing dust.......did you stick the chain in the dirt or what???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Looked like it was throwing dust.......did you stick the chain in the dirt or what???? :hmm3grin2orange:


Rotten wood:msp_tongue:


----------



## unatool (Aug 22, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Randy's had good success with the 359's. I guarentee you will be pleased.



I have a Randy 359. Use it everyday and it is the best. 
200T while climbing... 359 for lots of cutting - then the 440/460 Hybrid for the big stuff. Or the 288 XXP...
God forbid the tree is over 3 ft diameter and I have to pull out my STOCK 395. boring.

I call the 359 "the PUMA". because that is how it runs... cuts like a hungry animal.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Looked like it was throwing dust.......did you stick the chain in the dirt or what???? :hmm3grin2orange:


No dust there my friend those are stock chain chips. Im careful not to hit the dirt. I make a video that makes you look good and you give me crap. :cry3:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 22, 2012)

unatool said:


> I have a Randy 359. Use it everyday and it is the best.
> 200T while climbing... 359 for lots of cutting - then the 440/460 Hybrid for the big stuff. Or the 288 XXP...
> God forbid the tree is over 3 ft diameter and I have to pull out my STOCK 395. boring.
> 
> I call the 359 "the PUMA". because that is how it runs... cuts like a hungry animal.



You know how to take care of that boring problem:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> No dust there my friend those are stock chain chips. Im careful not to hit the dirt. I make a video that makes you look good and you give me crap. :cry3:



I'm just funnin ya man.......calm down. 

Seriously though..........is the chain on backward? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm just funnin ya man.......calm down.
> 
> Seriously though..........is the chain on backward? :msp_unsure:


All I can say is if thats a backward chain I cant wait to flip it around:msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> All I can say is if thats a backward chain I cant wait to flip it around:msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Id love to sit here all night and talk crap with yall but I got to go to work in the morning. I hope yall enjoyed the videos. Ill strap the 9pin and 20" on it tommorrow and make another video.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm just funnin ya man.......calm down.
> 
> Seriously though..........is the chain on backward? :msp_unsure:


 LOL Randy please stop or he will be up all night filing chains and call in sick to make another video .


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

I ran the 2100 some today with a .404 28" 7pin. The chain is a Woodland Pro and it sucks. No way could I post a video with that chain on a saw. The phone would stop ringing then. :help:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> LOL Randy please stop or he will be up all night filing chains and call in sick to make another video .



I found him a Nygran..........time to learn to square file. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I found him a Nygran..........time to learn to square file. :msp_thumbup:


I thank you very much sir. After running the square ground with the 36" Im gonna order a few loops of it in a couple sizes.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Rotten wood:msp_tongue:


 oh yeah by the way Jackie there was nothing rotten about this wood, we tried busting the logs in half, yeah right that wasn't happening . I think we wore ourselves out more doing that then running 
The saws.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 23, 2012)

*just lucky*



bryanr2 said:


> Well, if that don't make ya a believer in the Monkey w a gun- then nothing will!
> 
> And the video should help Husky secure a decisive victory in the "Best saw made" poll thread.... not that it needed any help winning- just sayinotstir:



Even a blind monkey wielding a handgun finds a banana every now and then.:msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

hahaha that's great.:msp_w00t:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 23, 2012)

Reyn said:


> I hear he has been working out though.



that looks more like randy to me,,, wait,, after closer observation it does look like rolltide


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 23, 2012)

here is my input on this thread and the vids in 1 word

WOW!!!!!!

that is one strong running saw,,, randy did a fantastic job on it,,,as usual


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 23, 2012)

*handbags*



rolltide said:


> Handbags that's great.:msp_w00t:


What?Huh?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> What?Huh?


Sorry I'm posting from my phone and sometimes I don't look at what it puts. I fixed it lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds great! I'd like to see it compared to a 395 from Randy with something like 180-190 PSI.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds great! I'd like to see it compared to a 395 from Randy with something like 180-190 PSI.



I've done them with 170, 200, and 220....

More compression makes more power.....it's that simple. 

Is it harder on the bottom end?????? Of course it is. 

You have to keep in mind that all saws aren't built for the same purpose. I wouldn't want to see David running this saw in 100 degree weather with a 36" bar buried to the hilt. I think it has too much compression for that........but to run a 10 pin and a short belly bar, it's just right. Might need more carb to really shine though. :msp_wink: 

This is one of those deals where you have a customer that is well aware of the risks and is willing to treat the engine accordingly.


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd also think it would be neat to see a side by side comparison just for giggles. Just to see how much more you really gain from different comp numbers, just plain curiosity. I've seen some other 395's you've done and they've been awfully impressive as well, but we can't really play them side by side for a real comparison. 


Sooooooo..... Now we need two more volunteers to send 395's to Randy for this experiment. Hurry up people we ain't got all day. This last guy took forever making his vids...... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds great! I'd like to see it compared to a 395 from Randy with something like 180-190 PSI.


Well Im gonna find some pine for the 9 pin and 20" that way I can make it look faster like everyone does:msp_w00t: I can tell you it blew my mind how hard I could lean on that saw with a 36" and the 8 pin on it. On the last video I was trying to push it till it bogged and the chain stopped spinning. Well it got down to 7500 rpms and still digging. That was as hard as I could pull it. To say im pleased is a understatment.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

TK said:


> I'd also think it would be neat to see a side by side comparison just for giggles. Just to see how much more you really gain from different comp numbers, just plain curiosity. I've seen some other 395's you've done and they've been awfully impressive as well, but we can't really play them side by side for a real comparison.
> 
> 
> Sooooooo..... Now we need two more volunteers to send 395's to Randy for this experiment. Hurry up people we ain't got all day. This last guy took forever making his vids...... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I do have a pair of 394s waiting for their turn on the bench. opcorn:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Bring em


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Well Im gonna find some pine for the 9 pin and 20" that way I can make it look faster like everyone does:msp_w00t: I can tell you it blew my mind how hard I could lean on that saw with a 36" and the 8 pin on it. On the last video I was trying to push it till it bogged and the chain stopped spinning. Well it got down to 7500 rpms and still digging. That was as hard as I could pull it. To say im pleased is a understatment.



I was surprised that it pulled the 8 pin so well too. I'm gonna take that as a testament to what I've been saying.......torque is what it's all about.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't think that saw knows the difference between 7-pin 20" and 8-pin 36"!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think that saw knows the difference between 7-pin 20" and 8-pin 36"!


No but I bet it will know a 9 pin and 20" in pine compaired to that 36" red oak that was seasoned.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Heres the 395 with a 20" bar and RSC chain right out of the box. I think a 10 pin and a little work to the chain would make it faster but here you go. What do yall think?[video=youtube;Hlmma6kBT6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hlmma6kBT6Y&list=PL924B7180568B2BA7&index=4&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

I got to practice my cookie cutting but here yall go. [video=youtube;_euZ7s6mnNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_euZ7s6mnNM&list=PL924B7180568B2BA7&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Heres the 395 with a 20" bar and RSC chain right out of the box. I think a 10 pin and a little work to the chain would make it faster but here you go. What do yall think?



I think that saw doesn't care what you put on it!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 23, 2012)

Man that was cool. Wow.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Heres my MS261, MS441, and 395XP. All have been ported by Randy.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think that saw doesn't care what you put on it!


So what do you think Brad 10 pin, 11 pin?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> Man that was cool. Wow.


Thanks bud.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Heres my MS261, MS441, and 395XP. All have been ported by Randy.



Some of those bar and chain combos cost more than some of the saws a I have. Very Nice collection there and to have them modded out by Randy makes it icing on the cake.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> Some of those bar and chain combos cost more than some of the saws a I have. Very Nice collection there and to have them modded out by Randy makes it icing on the cake.


On the 261 is a Sugihara lite 18" with RSC chain. The 441 is a 20" Stihl ES bar and RSC chain. I just got in my 32" Sugihara lite today boy are they nice bars.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So what do you think Brad 10 pin, 11 pin?



What's on it now, 8 or 9? 10 would be very aggressive. I only run a 9-pin on my ported/popup 084. It'll pull bigger, but is much easier to mess up with under pressure.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What's on it now, 8 or 9? 10 would be very aggressive. I only run a 9-pin on my ported/popup 084. It'll pull bigger, but is much easier to mess up with under pressure.


9 pin with the 20" bar. I ran a 8 pin it the other videos with the 28" and 36". I couldnt believe how hard I could pull on it with a 8 pin and 36".


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow. Yeah, give a 10-pin a try.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've done them with 170, 200, and 220....
> 
> More compression makes more power.....it's that simple.
> 
> ...




So, Randy......one ring......or two?


----------



## R2D (Aug 23, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> Man that was cool. Wow.



I second that comment but would add SPEECHLESS!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> So, Randy......one ring......or two?



I will answer for Randy, it has two rings.


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2012)

Your cuts without using the dawgs were def the best. Much faster.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wow. Yeah, give a 10-pin a try.



Thats what I was thinking. Its tuned on the rich side and this was the third tank ever ran in the saw. Its tuned to 13600. I richened up the low side a bit after yesterdays cuts. Im gonna leave the high side alone till it breaks in a bit.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

R2D said:


> I second that comment but would add SPEECHLESS!


Thank you I love it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Its tuned on the rich side and this was the third tank ever ran in the saw. Its tuned to 13600. I richened up the low side a bit after yesterdays cuts. Im gonna leave the high side alone till it breaks in a bit.



I noticed that it was a little rich on the H side, but it cleans up very nicely in the cut. My 395 liked a richer tune than many saws. Plus that's more insurance against excess heat with the compression you're running.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

TK said:


> Your cuts without using the dawgs were def the best. Much faster.


Ok great. I am new to the cookie cutting but am trying to learn. I was showing how hard I could pull it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 23, 2012)

TK said:


> Your cuts without using the dawgs were def the best. Much faster.



+1. It's the fastest way through a log, and the only way to get consistency.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I noticed that it was a little rich on the H side, but it cleans up very nicely in the cut. My 395 liked a richer tune than many saws. Plus that's more insurance against excess heat with the compression you're running.


Thats what Randy and I thought too. It clears up very nice when you put pressure on it, and Im very pleased with the performance as is for now:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> +1. It's the fastest way through a log, and the only way to get consistency.



Exactly. You control the pressure much better like that therefore control rpms. If you have to push so hard it more on you than the saw, it's time for more aggressive chain or larger sprocket.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

TK said:


> Exactly. You control the pressure much better like that therefore control rpms. If you have to push so hard it more on you than the saw, it's time for more aggressive chain or larger sprocket.


I agree Im gonna do some work on my chains and also do a 10 pin. Im looking into a belly bar.


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I agree Im gonna do some work on my chains and also do a 10 pin. Im looking into a belly bar.



Now youre just making me thirsty. Is a belly bar your way of saying body shots????


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

TK said:


> Now youre just making me thirsty. Is a belly bar your way of saying body shots????


Very funny:hmm3grin2orange: Im looking at a Cannon fat belly bar. Id like it in 20" but the smallest I could find was a 25".


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> So, Randy......one ring......or two?





rolltide said:


> I will answer for Randy, it has two rings.




Yep......

Looks good David. Shame the wood was so rotten. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yep......
> 
> Looks good David. Shame the wood was so rotten. :msp_rolleyes:



Here we go with this #### again. Im just gonna run the high end screw all the way clockwise and let it rip:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Here we go with this #### again. Im just gonna run the high end screw all the way clockwise and let it rip:msp_w00t:



It's your saw......

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's your saw......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


I know:msp_mad::msp_mad: So really what did you think Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I know:msp_mad::msp_mad: So really what did you think Randy?



I think it needs a 10 pin. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I think it needs a 10 pin. :msp_thumbup:


I ordered one about 10 mins ago sir it will be here by the first.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I ordered one about 10 mins ago sir it will be here by the first.



You have to be really careful when you get a chain going that fast. I don't think I would run it on a regular bar. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You have to be really careful when you get a chain going that fast. I don't think I would run it on a regular bar. :msp_unsure:


Ok if you say its not safe then I agree and will get a belly bar before running it. Wow this CAD is bad.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ok if you say its not safe then I agree and will get a belly bar before running it. Wow this CAD is bad.



In all honesty, you are getting out of my area of expertise. I think you should ask around.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> In all honesty, you are getting out of my area of expertise. I think you should ask around.


Ok. I trust that you wouldnt steer me wrong so if you wouldnt run one without a belly bar then I dont want to try it. Who would you suggest talking to?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ok. I trust that you wouldnt steer me wrong so if you wouldnt run one without a belly bar then I dont want to try it. Who would you suggest talking to?



Good question. Start a new thread. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good question. Start a new thread. :msp_thumbup:


Bam new thread started, so how does this saw stck up to others you have built?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Bam new thread started, so how does this saw stck up to others you have built?



Saws????? What saws?

Pass the pie. :cool2:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Saws????? What saws?
> 
> Pass the pie. :cool2:


Ahh hell I knew the pie was gonna come in sooner or later. Im craving some sweet potato pie


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd just leave it that rich, your saw will thank you for it, it was cleaning up in the cut on a 20" pine, that's just fine, you'll really need it with big bars and longer cuts. The 395's that I've done liked it rich as well.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Here we go with this #### again. Im just gonna run the high end screw all the way clockwise and let it rip:msp_w00t:


You will be like the monkey with his tail in a fan


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Bam new thread started, so how does this saw stck up to others you have built?


Ok Randy,will you poll the crowd or call a friend for the million dollar answer,500 says the reply is call me :biggrin:


----------



## TK (Aug 24, 2012)

Pretty sure I've heard the 10 pin - and even the 9 pin at that - should have a different bar that's been modified or made for it? Not sure though, thought you needed a special bar going that big. Not so much the belly but the tail. That's what I wuz told.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

TK said:


> Pretty sure I've heard the 10 pin - and even the 9 pin at that - should have a different bar that's been modified or made for it? Not sure though, thought you needed a special bar going that big. Not so much the belly but the tail. That's what I wuz told.


 The bar I was running there had the tail bobbed about an inch. I hadn't had the first problem with it. Stepping up to a 10 pin is making me question if that's enough though.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 24, 2012)

I know I've been real busy, but I can't believe I just now caught this thread!! The 395 looks great ! They're about my favorite, besides a 372.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I know I've been real busy, but I can't believe I just now caught this thread!! The 395 looks great ! They're about my favorite, besides a 372.



Sup Brody?????


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Sup Brody?????



Lots of work and the truth .

You play with the ignition timing on this saw big R?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I know I've been real busy, but I can't believe I just now caught this thread!! The 395 looks great ! They're about my favorite, besides a 372.


Thanks bud.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Very funny:hmm3grin2orange: Im looking at a Cannon fat belly bar. Id like it in 20" but the smallest I could find was a 25".



try this fat belly bar :msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> try this fat belly bar :msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


I just about had to give you neg rep for that lol:looser:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Lots of work and the truth .
> 
> You play with the ignition timing on this saw big R?



Advanced it .020 at the key.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Advanced it .020 at the key.


 How's it going tonight Jello? Had any good pie lately ?,


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> try this fat belly bar :msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:



Dude you got issues, you ever think about seeing a psychiatrist. I liked your post, only so I could click UNLIKE!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> How's it going tonight Jello? Had any good pie lately ?,



Mmmmmm Pie.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Dude you got issues, you ever think about seeing a psychiatrist. I liked your post, only so I could click UNLIKE!!



i tried seeing one but he said i was to crazy and he couldn't help me


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i tried seeing one but he said i was to crazy and he couldn't help me



LOL!! I think he was just scared, and wanted you to leave!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL!! I think he was just scared, and wanted you to leave!


So true:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So true:hmm3grin2orange:



Did you call about a bar?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 24, 2012)

I had mine custom made for a 20" 72DL chain. Bailey's - Cannon 24" Standard Belly Hotsaw Bar


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Did you call about a bar?



No after I spoke with you I left work, picked up my son. We cooked and ate dinner. Played till he passed out. It will be a week or so till I order one.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2012)

rolltide said:


> No after I spoke with you I left work, picked up my son. We cooked and ate dinner. Played till he passed out. It will be a week or so till I order one.



Sounds like you did what a good Dad should do. :msp_thumbup:

Heck with these old chainsaws.......I'm tired of em. 



...at least till tomorrow. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Sounds like you did what a good Dad should do. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Heck with these old chainsaws.......I'm tired of em.
> 
> ...


Right , Im gonna check the compression tommorrow and see what we are looking at.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 27, 2012)

Heres the 395 after installing a 10 pin rim. I did some work on the chain, but I believe I have the rakers set to low. This saw is an absolute monster and doesnt seem to be stopped by anything. If I had a good saw horse the times would have been alot better but I just had some cookies under the log to prevent ground contact. [video=youtube;04RM6kLkJnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04RM6kLkJnM[/video]


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 27, 2012)

Heres all the rims laid out. Starting with a 7 pin, 8pin, 9 pin and 10 pin.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

A 10 pin???????

I really didn't figure it would pull after you filed on the rakers.......

Here's your pic......


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> A 10 pin???????
> 
> I really didn't figure it would pull after you filed on the rakers.......
> 
> Here's your pic......


Yes sir that video was with the 10 pin. The chain was alittle much I think it beat me to hell on my test cuts.


----------



## TK (Aug 27, 2012)

I think the 9 pin cut faster/better. But that may clean up as th chain gets refined with the 10pin. We'll see, it's tough to compare the two videos.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

TK said:


> I think the 9 pin cut faster/better. But that may clean up as th chain gets refined with the 10pin. We'll see, it's tough to compare the two videos.


I watched the chain almost derail twice and it was tight so Im removing the 10 pin until I get a belly bar and will put the 9 pin back on. The video with the 9 pin was with a straight out of the box RSC chain. Ive already worked a chain over for it, I will run it tommorrow and make a video. I wish I had a better setup but Im just having fun out back of the house


----------



## deye223 (Aug 28, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Heres the 395 after installing a 10 pin rim. I did some work on the chain, but I believe I have the rakers set to low. This saw is an absolute monster and doesnt seem to be stopped by anything. If I had a good saw horse the times would have been alot better but I just had some cookies under the log to prevent ground contact. [video=youtube;04RM6kLkJnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04RM6kLkJnM[/video]



WOW david i'm impressed


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

deye223 said:


> WOW david i'm impressed


 Thank you Darren I think so too.


----------



## John R (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> : What Happens When A Stihlhead Runs A Hot Rod Husqvarna???????



Not sure what happens, but I bet his first thought is: This thing is a POS. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

John R said:


> Not sure what happens, but I bet his first thought is: This thing is a POS. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


 lets just say I wouldn't trade this 395 for any two stihl saws.


----------



## Currently (Aug 28, 2012)

rolltide said:


> lets just say I wouldn't trade this 395 for any two stihl saws.



Remember I called dibs on those two Stihls! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Currently said:


> Remember I called dibs on those two Stihls! :hmm3grin2orange:


They aren't going anywhere either. sorry.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Hell wit all this cookie cuttin.

I want me a slice of pie.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hell wit all this cookie cuttin.
> 
> I want me a slice of pie.


cookies, pies , ok,I can't take it I gotta make me a pie.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

rolltide said:


> cookies, pies , ok,I can't take it I gotta make me a pie.



Welp actually........I just got home from taking the little woman out to the Mexican restaurant. I'm as full as a big brown dog tick right now. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Welp actually........I just got home from taking the little woman out to the Mexican restaurant. I'm as full as a big brown dog tick right now. :msp_tongue:


 Yummy sounds good. Damn I'm gonna have to whip some food now.


----------



## John R (Aug 30, 2012)

rolltide said:


> lets just say I wouldn't trade this 395 for any two stihl saws.



No one in their right mind would even consider a trade like that.
I wouldn't trade a broken Stihl for any 2 running husky's


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 30, 2012)

There's something about them huskies. They made me sell all of my stihls and just want huskies.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*wtf?*



John R said:


> No one in their right mind would even consider a trade like that.
> I wouldn't trade a broken Stihl for any 2 running husky's


I can't fathom what kind of models and experiences you've had with Husky's to be that outspoken.This isn't one of those,"the chain keeps flying off the bar assessments is it?.:msp_wink:


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*one of a kind*



Mastermind said:


> Welp actually........I just got home from taking the little woman out to the Mexican restaurant. I'm as full as a big brown dog tick right now. :msp_tongue:


Mr.Evans,you are a classic.You sir,are a piece of work.:msp_wink:


----------



## Currently (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Mr.Evans,you are a classic.You sir,are a piece of work.:msp_wink:



Well don't just stand there and do nothing! Give that poor man some rep! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## John R (Aug 30, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> I can't fathom what kind of models and experiences you've had with Husky's to be that outspoken.This isn't one of those,"the chain keeps flying off the bar assessments is it?.:msp_wink:



No never had a chain come off. :smile2:
One of the guy's that I cut wood with has a couple of husky's, when we go to cut wood together we start out fine, before the day is over we finish up the work day with my Stihl's.
His husky's always seem to break down, or won't start at all.

They may be a great saw, problem is I've never seen a good one.


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*that's unfortunate*



John R said:


> No never had a chain come off. :smile2:
> One of the guy's that I cut wood with has a couple of husky's, when we go to cut wood together we start out fine, before the day is over we finish up the work day with my Stihl's.
> His husky's always seem to break down, or won't start at all.
> 
> They may be a great saw, problem is I've never seen a good one.


I have no favorite saw.I've worked in the landclearing business since 1975.Prior to using fellerbunchers(1981),everything was cut with saws.ACRES.Saw in hand ,one tree to the next as fast as possible.I've owned in excess of 100 saws.Saws were critically important for felling valuable logs and constant cutting at the chipper on the landing. Having made a living in the whole tree chipping business since 1975,There has been untold saw useage.Productivity/dependability are huge when your income is dependent on the tools used.My go to saws were Husqvarnas since 1975 when I bought my first 380CD.I've owned a mountain of Stihl saws from the days of 031,041,045etc.,etc.I know a lot of serious competitors who ran Stihl's with great success.I'd say that maintenance and more importantly the art of sharpening a saw is more important than saw brand.The top manufacturers have produced impressive saws that, with a rare exception, are examples of fine engineering.I've got to say that in the 40 years of doing this ,I've seen about 20 men that really knew how to sharpen chain well.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 30, 2012)

John R said:


> No never had a chain come off. :smile2:
> One of the guy's that I cut wood with has a couple of husky's, when we go to cut wood together we start out fine, before the day is over we finish up the work day with my Stihl's.
> His husky's always seem to break down, or won't start at all.
> 
> They may be a great saw, problem is I've never seen a good one.



I've never had a problem keeping them running, maybe you should look at your dumb friend instead of the saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I've never had a problem keeping them running, maybe you should look at your dumb friend instead of the saw.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2012)

John R said:


> No never had a chain come off. :smile2:
> One of the guy's that I cut wood with has a couple of husky's, when we go to cut wood together we start out fine, before the day is over we finish up the work day with my Stihl's.
> His husky's always seem to break down, or won't start at all.
> 
> They may be a great saw, problem is I've never seen a good one.


I know what your saying man this Husky is a POS. I cant keep it from completly destroying every tree that gets in its way.When it gets hot it wont start, oh wait a min yes it does cause I didnt choke it hot lol:yoyo: your statements are a joke. Its ok I didnt want to believe that a Husky could be this badass but its true. The AV, air filtration, oiler, overall feel is better then any Stihl Ive ran I hate to say it but its true.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 30, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I know what your saying man this Husky is a POS. I cant keep it from completly destroying every tree that gets in its way.When it gets hot it wont start, oh wait a min yes it does cause I didnt choke it hot lol:yoyo: your statements are a joke. Its ok I didnt want to believe that a Husky could be this badass but its true. The AV, air filtration, oiler, overall feel is better then any Stihl Ive ran I hate to say it but its true.



This has been a typical trend over the last few years, lots of Stihlheads have seen the light.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2012)

parrisw said:


> This has been a typical trend over the last few years, lots of Stihlheads have seen the light.


 Dont get me wrong Im not converting. Im keeping the 395 on the down low dont tell anyone


----------



## garyischofield (Aug 30, 2012)

*right on*



parrisw said:


> I've never had a problem keeping them running, maybe you should look at your dumb friend instead of the saw.


Now that about covers it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 30, 2012)

parrisw said:


> This has been a typical trend over the last few years, lots of Stihlheads have seen the light.



What gets me is not many convert the other way :hmm3grin2orange:

Meaning switch to stihl lol, I tried one is parts the other is ok but both have them moronic fuel caps and that is aggravating :monkey:

Husky = porshe
stihl = rubix cube :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> What gets me is not many convert the other way :hmm3grin2orange:


I dont have much to say about that.:msp_scared:


----------



## jropo (Aug 30, 2012)

John R said:


> No never had a chain come off. :smile2:
> One of the guy's that I cut wood with has a couple of husky's, when we go to cut wood together we start out fine, before the day is over we finish up the work day with my Stihl's.
> His husky's always seem to break down, or won't start at all.
> 
> They may be a great saw, problem is I've never seen a good one.





I hear this all the time, and the said Husky is usually a 235 or a 455 that looks like it was dragged behind a truck before the person decided to cut the roots on stump in the front yard.

Never met anyone that said "Ya this 372, 346, 390 ect. is a pos".

But stick with what works for you. After all thats all that matters, what YOUR comfortable with.
I'd still be running my XL2 and 3400 if it wasen't for this site.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 30, 2012)

jropo said:


> I hear this all the time, and the said Husky is usually a 235 or a 455 that looks like it was dragged behind a truck before the person decided to cut the roots on stump in the front yard.
> 
> Never met anyone that said "Ya this 372, 346, 390 ect. is a pos".
> 
> ...


Rep for you sir. This is very true.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 30, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I know what your saying man this Husky is a POS. I cant keep it from completly destroying every tree that gets in its way.When it gets hot it wont start, oh wait a min yes it does cause I didnt choke it hot lol:yoyo: your statements are a joke. Its ok I didnt want to believe that a Husky could be this badass but its true. *The AV, air filtration, oiler, overall feel is better then any Stihl Ive ran I hate to say it but its true.*



I'm calling bull#### until I see both them Stihls for sell in the classifieds. I tried a Husky...... I got rid of the Stihl.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I'm calling bull#### until I see both them Stihls for sell in the classifieds. I tried a Husky...... I got rid of the Stihl.



One of your Huskys........errrr I mean J'reds are on my bench naked right now. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 30, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Dont get me wrong Im not converting. Im keeping the 395 on the down low dont tell anyone



That's a crock of ####....... your 395 thread is 28 pages and growing. Everybody knows you've switched brands. Acknowledgement, Acceptance, and then Enlightenment. Sounds like progress- not regress.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> That's a crock of ####....... your 395 thread is 28 pages and growing. Everybody knows you've switched brands. Acknowledgement, Acceptance, and then Enlightenment. Sounds like progress- not regress.



Yeah......I'll take his MS261. I have a Husky I'd trade.....


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......I'll take his MS261. I have a Husky I'd trade.....



Fan of your own work I see....... :taped:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 31, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> That's a crock of ####....... your 395 thread is 28 pages and growing. Everybody knows you've switched brands. Acknowledgement, Acceptance, and then Enlightenment. Sounds like progress- not regress.


You my friend are correct. I'll never get rid of my stihls I already own though.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Fan of your own work I see....... :taped:



You need to update that sig....... 


PM me about your price on that 2095


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> You my friend are correct. I'll never get rid of my stihls I already own though.




Only reason I'd hold onto them Stihls is bc of who ported em... just sayin.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 31, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Only reason I'd hold onto them Stihls is bc of who ported em... just sayin.


That is why im holding on to them. Randy lets talk about this trade.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You need to update that sig.......
> 
> 
> PM me about your price on that 2095



i sir, am computer illiterate ( i couldnt work a pc even though i have been around them all my life. well my $2000 computer got a virus this past year and we lost everything, including 4000 pictures of our kids. (that number is a low ball # according to Kari.) She made me buy a Mac- which has compunded my illiteracy. at one point i was able to figure out how to make a sig, now I cant figure where to go or how to get into it to update. I have looked, but to no avail. It's been such a weird couple of monthes- got me all scrambled.  Maybe I'll figure it out on Jan 1st


----------



## John R (Aug 31, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I've never had a problem keeping them running, maybe you should look at your dumb friend instead of the saw.



Friend is not dumb, but ignorant people like you are the first ones to point out someone else is dumb.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

John R said:


> Friend is not dumb, but ignorant people like you are the first ones to point out someone else is dumb.



Well.....I mean....err.....well he can't keep his saws running. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well.....I mean....err.....well he can't keep his saws running. :hmm3grin2orange:


I tried repping you for that Randy but I have to spread some around first. Thank you someone had to say it. Ive seen more Stihls that wont run than anything. But it has nothing to do with the fuel left in them for 2 yEars or being staright gassed.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I tried repping you for that Randy but I have to spread some around first. Thank you someone had to say it. Ive seen more Stihls that wont run than anything. But it has nothing to do with the fuel left in them for 2 yars or being staright gassed.




I tried repping Ol Randy too, but it said I have to spread some around. What a crock... I should be able to pick where it goes and when.:msp_sneaky: And it's not like I have been greedy with it- Ive been passing it out just for the sake of passing it out.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 31, 2012)

How do I rep??


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 31, 2012)

mtrees said:


> How do I rep??



see the star in the lower left corner of your post? Click on it and either approve or disapprove of comment by user.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 31, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> see the star in the lower left corner of your post? Click on it and either approve or disapprove of comment by user.



Thank you much.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well.....I mean....err.....well he can't keep his saws running. :hmm3grin2orange:



Lmao well their must be sumpin in da water as I only had that problem with my MS 200T :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2012)

mtrees said:


> How do I rep??



Ahh shucks :monkey:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 31, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Thank you much.



You could practice repping by sending me some for my explanation of how to rep........... just sayin'


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> You could practice repping by sending me some for my explanation of how to rep........... just sayin'


unscrupulous


----------



## mtrees (Aug 31, 2012)

Will do fellas when I get home, I'm on Tapatalk right now.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 31, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> You could practice repping by sending me some for my explanation of how to rep........... just sayin'



Thought that was a good enough reason. Big rep sent.

Ron


----------



## parrisw (Aug 31, 2012)

John R said:


> Friend is not dumb, but ignorant people like you are the first ones to point out someone else is dumb.



Well if he ain't dumb, then what's his problem? It was a pretty lame comment on your part, so maybe you're the one that's dumb.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 31, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Well if he ain't dumb, then what's his problem? It was a pretty lame comment on your part, so maybe you're the one that's dumb.



Dumb and dumber.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao well their must be sumpin in da water as I only had that problem with my MS 200T :hmm3grin2orange:



Sup Rope?????? Glad to see you posting. Been working hard?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello everyone how is everyone tonight ? Did you know that stihls never break down ever!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Hello everyone how is everyone tonight ? Did you know that stihls never break down ever!!!!



I call BS. :msp_sad:


----------



## jropo (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## jropo (Aug 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Hello everyone how is everyone tonight ? Did you know that stihls never break down ever!!!!



Sore.

Really!!??!! SOLD!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 31, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Hello everyone how is everyone tonight ? Did you know that stihls never break down ever!!!!



Lmfao muh azz


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 1, 2012)

What yall dont believe me?


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 1, 2012)

rolltide said:


> What yall dont believe me?



so have you picked out your next Husky yet?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> There's something about them huskies. They made me sell all of my stihls and just want huskies.



That's likely because they actually know what they are doing, when they design stuff! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 1, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> so have you picked out your next Husky yet?


 Honestly I've been looking at a 576AT


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Honestly I've been looking at a 576AT



I hear Stumpy turned one of em into a freaking beast.


----------



## DB43725 (Sep 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That's likely because they actually know what they are doing, when they design stuff! :msp_biggrin:



Troll you just need to try an Echo,,,,just to keep the plastic mold builders in work,,,LOL


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I hear Stumpy turned one of em into a freaking beast.


 I'm not looking to get one soon. But if my 441 ever dies I'll get a 441cm or a 576at


----------



## wendell (Sep 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Welp actually........I just got home from taking the little woman out to the Mexican restaurant. I'm as full as a big brown dog tick right now. :msp_tongue:



And that is different how?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> And that is different how?



So......where in the hell have you been? Don't take off without letting us know again...


----------



## wendell (Sep 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So......where in the hell have you been? Don't take off without letting us know again...



Didn't know it was going to be so long but I will try to be more considerate in the future. :msp_tongue:


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 2, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Didn't know it was going to be so long but I will try to be more considerate in the future. :msp_tongue:




Yeah, not much of a friend if u dont consider your friends feelings and stuff.... just sayn':hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Didn't know it was going to be so long but I will try to be more considerate in the future. :msp_tongue:



I appreciate that. I was worried that you ODed on bacon and beer.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I appreciate that. I was worried that you ODed on bacon and beer.



Hmmm.....not a bad way to go...


----------



## husq2100 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice work as per ususal Randy. I noticed the comment regarding the reduction in the CC due to milling the squish band. While it does look like a fair amount, id be interested to see a before and after measurement.....simple enough to do.

I am also curious as to if you have read any of the findings that no oil in cylinder or on rings when assembling is better?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> Nice work as per ususal Randy. I noticed the comment regarding the reduction in the CC due to milling the squish band. While it does look like a fair amount, id be interested to see a before and after measurement.....simple enough to do.
> 
> I am also curious as to if you have read any of the findings that no oil in cylinder or on rings when assembling is better?



I do know some guys that assemble dry for rapid break in......I'm not in that camp though.  

After doing several of the same saw I've figured out how much to remove to achieve a certain psi at a certain exhaust height. I've never CCed a combustion chamber........at least not yet.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I do know some guys that assemble dry for rapid break in......I'm not in that camp though.
> 
> After doing several of the same saw I've figured out how much to remove to achieve a certain psi at a certain exhaust height. I've never CCed a combustion chamber........at least not yet.


:stupid:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

rolltide said:


> :stupid:



Yes we see that.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes we see that.


Haha good one Randy. Hey I checked the compression on the 395 today.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Haha good one Randy. Hey I checked the compression on the 395 today.



And????


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> And????


Would you like me to post it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Would you like me to post it.



Sure. If it's too high we need to add a base gasket.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Sure. If it's too high we need to add a base gasket.


228 so its settling in it seems.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2012)

rolltide said:


> 228 so its settling in it seems.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_thumbup:


Went and got me some fuel. If its not raining tommorrow Im gonna go play in the woods with it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## husq2100 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I do know some guys that assemble dry for rapid break in......I'm not in that camp though.
> 
> After doing several of the same saw I've figured out how much to remove to achieve a certain psi at a certain exhaust height. I've never CCed a combustion chamber........at least not yet.



I figure you can only remove so much anyway, due to plating and heights above top ring on piston.

I dont believe its totally for break in speed, but also quality of ring seal......


----------



## parrisw (Sep 4, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> I figure you can only remove so much anyway, due to plating and heights above top ring on piston.
> 
> I dont believe its totally for break in speed, but also quality of ring seal......



You can remove more then you'd ever need to. Most I've taken out is .050" on a 385 and its at 215psi.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> You can remove more then you'd ever need to. Most I've taken out is .050" on a 385 and its at 215psi.



The only reason you would ever need to remove more than the plating height would allow would be in the case of a dedicated cookie cutter where the exhaust was so high the compression ratio suffered. That's were two piece heads come in to play....


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

Im posting this pic of the compression on the 395 just to prove to Randy that I can read a compression gauge. Here you go you old bastard.:yoyo: By the way I have to buy a new gauge , shortly after this pic my compression gauge crapped on me.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 4, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Im posting this pic of the compression on the 395 just to prove to Randy that I can read a compression gauge. Here you go you old bastard.:yoyo: By the way I have to buy a new gauge , shortly after this pic my compression gauge crapped on me.



You may know how to read a gauge, but you sure don't know how to take a clear pic!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> You may know how to read a gauge, but you sure don't know how to take a clear pic!!


I know, and I would have took a clearer pic but my tester couldnt withstand 230lbs and blew shortly after this pic.:yoyo:


----------



## parrisw (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is mine. Get one of these.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Here is mine. Get one of these.


Thats a nice one. How much did that set you back.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 4, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Thats a nice one. How much did that set you back.



Not cheap, I think it was coming up to $200


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Sep 4, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I know, and I would have took a clearer pic but my tester couldnt withstand 230lbs and blew shortly after this pic.:yoyo:



Your tester looks like the same one I bought a week or two ago. Mine never worked from the start. It wouldn't hold pressure. I even tried a new check valve and that didn't work either. I took it back and now I have a Lisle. Don't know how long it will last or how good it is, but it -IS- made in the USA....not China/Taiwan like the one I returned was. I thought the one I had for 25+ years went bad, but it just turned out to be a bad check valve. Now I have two of them in working order......both made in the US.

Are you sure the check valve isn't just shot? They are a couple bucks a piece. I ended up buying a few as spares.


----------



## Roll Tide (Sep 4, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Your tester looks like the same one I bought a week or two ago. Mine never worked from the start. It wouldn't hold pressure. I even tried a new check valve and that didn't work either. I took it back and now I have a Lisle. Don't know how long it will last or how good it is, but it -IS- made in the USA....not China/Taiwan like the one I returned was. I thought the one I had for 25+ years went bad, but it just turned out to be a bad check valve. Now I have two of them in working order......both made in the US.
> 
> Are you sure the check valve isn't just shot? They are a couple bucks a piece. I ended up buying a few as spares.


I was hoping so. I already had a bad one so I had a pack of them. Im not sure what happened. It held pressure for about a min then I heard it blow off and now will not regester.I think I paid like $30 for it. Ill just buy me a better one. Not that snap on one for that price but a good one atleast.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Here is mine. Get one of these.



Here's what I use.....


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 5, 2012)

Ste56phanief said:


> World peace among chainsaw



Did you say whirled peas stirred by chainsaw??????


----------



## parrisw (Sep 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Here's what I use.....



Ya, but its not shiny.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 5, 2012)

proto is probly older than i am ,if you find any tools that are marked plumb they are real old ,getting very hard to find ,they dont make tools like those anymore ...........


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a Snap-on gauge like Will's. Had it for over 20 years now and it works great!


----------



## wendell (Sep 9, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Here is mine. Get one of these.



Hey Will, are you a hand model?


----------



## parrisw (Sep 9, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Hey Will, are you a hand model?



Why are you impressed? I just dabble a bit!! LOL


----------

